# Im starting fet



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya girls im starting fet

down reg on the 22nd July baseline on the 6th august and transfer around the 20th august

here goes again

scan and bloods were fine


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Kara for your Fet thats great news Ive got everything crossed for you  

Sam


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great news Kara.  Good luck!


----------



## kwazycazuk (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats good news,       
hope all goes well 4 u


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls
good luck with your test


----------

